# Pairings for INW Creme Brulee



## aktorsyl (3/8/17)

Apart from the excellent Plum Brulee, does anyone have any pairings for Creme Brulee? It seems to be a pretty versatile concentrate, but I'm curious what's tried&tested out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/8/17)

So I know Creme Brulee is a custard but just because of decadence I added some CAP Vanilla Custard V1 to a mix with it. Mind. Blown. It was sooo decadent and delicious!

Else, maybe try some coffee?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/8/17)

If u like peanut butter, TFA peanut works great with the brulee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

